# Low mpg on my Nissan Sunny b14



## predator83 (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi guys, this is my first post, im not very expert in cars. 
I own a Nissan Sunny 98, b14 motor 1.5, automatic, with the handwheel originally from japan changed to the left side. 

My consumption was high, i gettin 18MPG on city and my average speed is 31mph

I was read about to remove the 02 sensor, but im not sure about doing that, what could be wrong? how can i go to my mecanic and tell him, the things that i need to check, add, or remove to get a better mpg.

Thanks


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

you might want to start with your basic maintenance items first. 
the oxygen sensors are usually replaced at 100k miles.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

My 97 GXE manual got as low as 20mpg in the city here with all the traffic and traffic lights. so if yours is driven in similar conditions it isn't that far off.
Where are you ?
How many miles ?
Its interesting that I get same or better mileage back and forth to work with the SR20 than the GA16 !!!


----------



## predator83 (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm from South America, Asuncion, I use an average of 15 miles per day, my car has today 28450 miles used. And like you said i have very tedious traffic...
I read about put in "N" the shift on red lights or long stops, to save fuel, is that right? what about the overdrive, should i use that on city or only in route? thanks in advance


----------



## predator83 (Jan 13, 2009)

To add more info about my situation; almost each week, i'll have to change the power steering fluid, (maybe the power steering reservoir have loss or lines cracked) because if i dont do that i get an strange noise when i turn the handwheel specially when parked, the noise is like a godzilla or some kind of monster.


----------



## azkicker0027 (May 31, 2002)

it's also possible that the power steering pump is binding which causes extra load on your engine which makes it consume more fuel that needed.

as for the sr20 doing better than a ga16, that's plausible since you don't have to accelerate as much and as long to get to higher speeds.

hmmm, not a bad reason for a swap.....


----------



## jcantol33 (Jan 20, 2009)

i have a 97 sentra gxe and i am getting close to 18 to 19 mpg's as well with the ga16 i was told by someone i work with a blind shot in the dark might be the ecu havent had time to confirm but i could see it being a problem since my car is all orig with 35k from florida and now its in the artic tundra of minnesota


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

I might add that the millage improved on the highway, getting 30 -32 mpg at 70 mph and higher. Dont ask how much higher. 
This was on 200 mile trips each way
Considering how hard this car was being driven I think 30 - 32 is good
when new at lower speed ( much lower ) got 36 mpg.
Around town with mixed conditions got 24 to 26 mpg.
With 100k i think it would pick up a few mpg with a new O2 sensor.


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

check your power steering hoses, they leak, they are 11 + yrs old after all.


----------



## maroonsentra (Mar 3, 2007)

IanH said:


> check your power steering hoses, they leak, they are 11 + yrs old after all.



Come to think of it, I've been smelling a rubber into the car at times. Maybe one of my pullies it starting to sieze causing the bad gas mileage. Hate to work on this in this weather. I'll probably just take the chance and see if it breaks because it doesn't do it all the time. Either that or my belt is too tight?


----------

